# SEAL 1 CLP



## Cabbage Head (Apr 5, 2013)

As I had posted on another thread, I am going to let you all know about SEAL 1.  I too used FL and even became a dealer for it.  I found out about SEAL 1 from a friend and tried it out.  I liked it so much, I switched. Its a Bio-Based CLP and even has been around longer than the competition.

Cleaning properties are outstanding!!!  Cuts through carbon fouling on my M4 like a hot knife through butter.  Better cleaning when the surface is warm.  Color is reddish - orangeish and has a cinnamon like smell.  The smell is not overpowering and makes cleaning inside the house (even on the dining room table) no issue with your family.

I use it on my AIAE, M4 and G22 pistol.  Cleaning time is cut down significantly.  As a LEO and a SWAT Operator (Sniper) my rifles and pistol are out in some crappy weather (thank you, Illinois)  and I have had no issues with the environment effecting the performance of my weapons.  No lubrication issues and no problems with rust pitting on surfaces treated, when I can't get to a good cleaning right away.

SEAL 1 offers  Liquid and Paste CLP, EZ-Cloths (pre-saturated cleaning cloth), SEAL Skinz patches that are pre-saturated with SEAL 1 (and plain cotton flannel patches), aerosol cans and Gun Care Kits that have more product in it than others.

SEAL 1 has a price point that makes all the LEO friends I work with happy.  Not pushing it on anyone, as I always say do your research and then make a decision.  If interested there are dealers on the corporate web page (I am under Backup Supply Tactical, Illinois) http://www.seal1.net .  

The following is a Press Release from the company,

We have had a lot of people comment on the amazing ability of our SEAL 1 products to excel and out-perform other popular and traditional clp’s in the coldest of temperatures and the warmest of temperatures.  

We are excited but not surprised when gun manufacturers test to fail our products with unheard of results.  

The SEAL 1_™_ development team has a tried and true history of designing outstanding products that will meet and exceed in all testing environments.   Our products are designed, tested and manufactured in Maine.  Maine has some of the most extreme weather conditions in the USA providing a perfect test ground for our products.  With temperatures that range from the highest at 105° to the lowest at -50°, you can be assured that the SEAL 1_™_ development team not only talks the talk, but walks the walk.  

We design products that meet our personal needs in our own back yard, and we know that if our products meet our stringent standards that it will most assuredly meet yours.


----------

